# Froggiealarm



## Knoblauchkröte (17. Feb. 2012)

Hi,

so, es ist mal wieder soweit. Kaum ist die arktische Frostperiode 3 Tagerum sind die ersten Wanderer wieder unterwegs
Habe vor 3 Std. die ersten Grasfrösche gemächlich auf der Straße in Richtung Laichgebiet hüpfen sehen und ausweichen müssen. 
Daher schon mal Warnung für alle Autofahrer hier im Forum die bei Dunkelheit unterwegs sein müssen. 

Liebestolle Fußgänger unterwegs, also auf die Fahrbahn achten sonst gibt ne :gelbrotekarte

MfG Frank


----------



## Joerg (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Froggiealarm*

Frank,
danke für den Hinweis aber ich hab bei der Kälte noch keine gesehen.
Fängt das jetzt schon an, wo es Nachts noch Fost geben kann?


----------



## Annett (17. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Froggiealarm*

Hallo Frank.

Also in unserer Gegend ist da ziemlich sicher auch noch nix los.
Wir waren gestern in der Gegend von Dessau unterwegs. Die Elbe hat am Rand noch ordentlich gebrochenes Eis, die Seitenarme haben an Wasserstand verloren und es liegen dicke, zerbrochene Eisschollen am Rand.
Unser Gartenteich hatte 29 bis 30 cm Eis. Daran hat sich in den letzten zwei Tagen nicht soooviel geändert. Der letzte Schnee im Dauerschatten schmilzt gerade erst....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (18. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Froggiealarm*

Hi Jörg,

die Grasfrösche sind ja die ersten die in den Teichen auftauchen. Selbst wenn die Gewässer noch größtenteils mit Eis bedeckt sind, planschen sie mitunter schon im "freien" Wasser rum.
 Bei meinen eigenen Teichen müssen sie sich auch noch gedulden bis sie rein können, da sind gerade erst dier Ränder wieder am "flüssig" werden - die Bäche in der Gegend und die letzte Woche auch noch komplett zugefrorene Lahn sind aber schon wieder recht eisfrei

MfG Frank


----------



## StefanBO (19. Feb. 2012)

*AW: Froggiealarm*

Grasfrösche können bei geeigneter Witterung (über 4 °C) ganzjährig noch/schon zeitweise aktiv sein!

Nachzulesen unter http://www.herpetofauna-nrw.de/PDF/Rana_temporaria_Schriftenreihe_fuer_Landschaftspflege_und_Naturschutz_Bonn_69_Bd._2_%282004%29.pdf
Meine habe ich zum letzten Mal am 23.12. über Wasser gesehen, seitdem nur noch am Teichboden. Zuwanderer habe ich noch nicht gesichtet, und am Teichgrund ist es wohl noch zu kalt, um zu Aktivitäten anzuregen.

Wobei das wohl auch jahreszeitlich gesteuert ist, so dass geschlossene Eisdecken noch im März für aktiv werdende Grasfrösche zum Verhängnis werden können ... Interessante Überlegungen dazu siehe:
Tote Frösche im Gartenteich.
Warum fast jedes Frühjahr viele Frösche in Gartenteichen sterben müssen.


----------



## Doris (23. März 2012)

*AW: Froggiealarm*

Hallo allerseits
bei uns sind mittlerweile die __ Frösche los. Während die Teichfrösche noch ruhig umherschwimmen und sich ab und an die Sonne auf den "Pelz" scheinen lassen, sitzt hier eine Kröte einsam und verlassen und schreit sich die Seele aus dem Laib.
Sie ist so zutraulich daß sie mich ganz dicht an sich ran gelassen hat.

 
so ein kleiner Frosch im grossen Teich 

  

  ​


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (23. März 2012)

*AW: Froggiealarm*

Gib ihr doch mal einen Kuss, sie hat ja eine sehr majestetische Körperhaltung


----------



## Doris (25. März 2012)

*AW: Froggiealarm*



69pflanzenfreund69 schrieb:


> Gib ihr doch mal einen Kuss, sie hat ja eine sehr majestetische Körperhaltung



naja, so dicht läßt sie mich nun auch wieder nicht an sich ran.

Gestern beim morgendlichen Kaffee am Teich fielen mir diese beiden Gesellen auf.

Es muss wohl ein Mangel an geeigneten Paarungswilligen Artgenossen bei uns im Teich geben, den sonst wäre diese Verwechslung wohl nicht passiert.
  


Nicht nur dass es eine andere Gattung Frosch ist,
(kann mir jemand sagen was für eine Gattung der obere ist? evtl. __ Grasfrosch?) 
der __ Teichfrosch weilt auch nicht mehr unter den Lebenden 
Keine Ahnung wie die beiden zueinander gefunden haben.
  

 

Wenn man sich mal die Umklammerung anschaut dann sieht  man daß sie schon Druck ausüben.
 Ich hatte die Tage mal einen auf dem Finger sitzen. Sobald man diesen nur bewegt, wird die Umklammerung wieder fester.​


----------



## Muffelchen (25. März 2012)

*AW: Froggiealarm*

Guten Morgen 

Ich habe heute morgen in meinem Teich schon den ersten Froschlaich entdeckt!!! 
Ich wußte nicht das ein kleiner Frosch eine Mann`s große Hand voll Laich ablegen kann 

Wenn ich gleich an den Teich gehe dann mache ich ein paar Foto`s !!!!!

Einen schönen sonnigen Sonntag wünsche ich euch ;-)


----------



## Hagalaz (25. März 2012)

*AW: Froggiealarm*

@ Doris 
Ich fürchte du hast einen krimminelle Frosch! Soweit ich weis fällt das unter Necrophilie und dies steht in Deutschland unter Strafe


----------



## Joerg (28. März 2012)

*AW: Froggiealarm*

Hi Frank,
meine braunen Grasfrösche sind nun seit dieser Woche wieder schön am knurren.
Zu der kleinen Familie haben sich nun 2 neue gesellt, sodass nun mind. 5 bei mir wohnen.
Sie sind alle noch in der Nähe des Laichs und bewachen ihn. Wird nicht viel ändern.
Sobald die frischen Proteine rausschwimmen, werden sie von den "Schweinen" gefressen.


----------



## Hagalaz (29. März 2012)

*AW: Froggiealarm*

@Joerg auf was sitzen die __ Frösche den? Kenn ich garnicht die Pflanze.


----------

